# Would you fly in 2ww?



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

I know there are questions about going on hol in 2ww.  I guess once you are there you would hopefully relax.  I sometimes travel for work which can mean 2 long haul flights in 72hrs.  So far I have made excuses for not wanting to travel, unfortunately we have been ttc for soo long that I am running out of excuses!.

Opinions please.


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

HI

I'm no expert but can't possibly see how it would be an issue.  Personally, I would...actually, come to think of it I have, but not with IUI.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Maybe,

I think it gets to the stage when you can't be careful in every 2ww, but if possible I would try to avoid flying after IUI or IVF just in case. I asked about flying when I was 5 weeks PG after IVF and was advised to wait until after my scan to make sure everything was ok.

I would try to avoid the long haul especially due to the dehydration and circulation issues.

I think medical opinion varies on this one. Good luck.

D x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Maybe

I cant see flying being any problem at all. All of the abroadies do it when we go abroad for Donor Egg IVF, and many, many have been sucessful in getting a BFP.

I am flying 12 hours back from South Africa in August after having Donor Egg IVF and will still be in my 2ww, and I seriously hope that I have an extra passenger on board too 

Good luck in you tx

Chris


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Good point brownowl - I hadn't thought about that one!

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

I think as abroadies are having to do it that way you have no choice and most of the time it is OK BUT Zita West and many fertilty clinics and advisors do reccomend that you avoid flying during 2ww and until 12wks to be on safe side. As one is investing a lot into TTC one tries to do all one can to get a +ve result.

If you feel ok to do it or have to do it and are prepared to do it then go for it, if not then avoid.

Go with what is right for you.

Good luck hun.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Maybe

I'm in exactly the same position as you. I'm due to be 'basted' in the next couple of days but then am supposed to fly (shorthaul) on business on Day 22, back Day 26.  I'm at ARGC and asked when I had my scan this morning and was told I should have rest during the 2ww.  I'm not really sure what to do now... I think one of the factors why we haven't had a BFP is because I'm usually stressed with work (I've got unexplained infertility) and I think trying to cancel this business trip might make me more stressed!!  In my mind I can't see why it should make a difference and many people fly during the 2ww as they don't know they are pregnant... and I suppose that if you had an IUI BFN after flying then you'd never know whether it was actually because you flew!  DH and I are still thinking on it...  Saying that I wouldn't after IVF.

Sorry for the total utter ramble... I was just thinking out aloud... don't think I've been too much use really!! 

Anyway, good luck and what ever you do stay   

K x


----------

